# Firefox is testing a VPN



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 14, 2019)

And you can be a guinea pig now, for free! It appears as though they will be charging for a Premium service once you get the bugs out.









						Firefox is testing a VPN, and you can try it right now
					

It’s part of the revitalized Firefox Test Pilot program




					www.theverge.com
				




"Mozilla announced a new product that could give Firefox users even more privacy on the web: the Firefox Private Network, which claims to be “a secure, encrypted path to the web” — essentially, a Firefox-made VPN (though Mozilla never calls it one)."

I don't have a Firefox account to try it out. Or know if it even works for us. 

I'd rather somebody port MultiProxy. It's what I used to use with Windows and still available for download. You could rotate through a list of proxies with the click of a button.


----------

